
Daily WTF: The Complicator's Gloves - nickb
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/The_Complicator_0x27_s_Gloves.aspx
======
utnick
actually some guy I know did invent heated handlebars for motorcycles/bike

~~~
Zak
Grip warmers for various motorized vehicles have been around for quite a while
and are standard equipment on most snowmobiles. They're rare on bicycles
because there's usually no electrical system to power them. They're also less
necessary since riding a bike produces more than a little bit of body heat.

